# Bishop's Castle Tandem Triathlon



## roubaixtuesday (1 Apr 2019)

Entries are open for this most excellent event, Saturday 6th July.

http://www.tandemtriathlon.org.uk/index.htm

The event is a rather wonderful eclectic mixture of proper serious athletes through fancy dress to OAPs with dogs in baskets. It is actually a pretty challenging course, particularly the run.







As well as the triathlon and being perfect cycling country, Bishop's Castle features not one but two breweries...


----------



## roubaixtuesday (17 Jun 2019)

You know you want to...

Entries close 23rd June


----------

